# Period advertising.



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw this ad in an old magazine, and I thought of Chris, 


aka Slick and his gal Karla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2015)

Kinda looks like him as a whippersnapper.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Kinda looks like him as a whippersnapper.




That's what I thought.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2015)

That would be a nice piece to reproduce in larger size to hang in the 'ol bike room--or living room! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That would be a nice piece to reproduce in larger size to hang in the 'ol bike room--or living room! V/r Shawn




 Yeah, the text is classic!
I mean, who doesn't want their shop to become "bicycle headquarters."


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's another one.
This ad from April 1939 pretty much debunks the idea that the cushioned stem came as original equipment on the 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Apr 14, 2015)

Thats a killer ad Marty! Great find! July is Shelby month. Guess i better start tinkering on our pair of black Speedlines for the invasion. New wheels need to be built, some WW chain treads for both, and possibly a aluminum rack for Karlas. Im going to do some more metal finishing to my aluminum parts and my tank and add a fresh coat of black. Can't wait to see all the Shelbys in July on the Cyclobe Coaster ride!!


----------



## slick (Apr 14, 2015)

You know what they say, "If you ride a Schwinn, you'll just blend in."


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2015)

The photographs in the back of my 1960s Huffman catalogs were all taken on the streets of Dayton, way back when, and feature kids and high school age young men delivering the Dayton Daily News. Period, local history can be really cool.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just caught something on the first Shelby ad. It says "We could cheapen Shelby bicycles..." which is exactly what they did for the '40/1 model Speedlines and Arrows. Ironic.... V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I just caught something on the first Shelby ad. It says "We could cheapen Shelby bicycles..." which is exactly what they did for the '40/1 model Speedlines and Arrows. Ironic.... V/r Shawn




Yeah, that's exactly what all the manufactures did.
Arnold Schwinn & Co. Was the only manufacturer that actually improved the quality of their product over time.
But, to be fair to the Shelby Cycle Co. The Speedline models were not a full catalogued model by 40 & 41.
They had changed the 60 series significantly by then, and the old extended tank models were just being produced as a lesser surplus edition to use up old stock.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2015)

For 1939, the short coupled Stewart Warner speedometer.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2015)

A few more ads that I thought were kind of cool.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2015)

I'm bumping this thread in response to Schwinndoggy's post about whether any of us are interested in the paper part of this hobby.
The paper is everything!
I was hoping to get something started and encourage people to post more period advertising, but then I realized that to some folks, the advertising is the key to accuracy and knowledge.
 Knowledge is power and not doled out so easily.
If you don't mind sharing, feel free to post some of your favorite advertisements from the period. 
If nothing else, they'll give the T shirt guys some inspiration for some classic designs.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 1, 2015)

The Toolbox saddle is interesting on the Aerocycle.


----------



## TheSaint (May 1, 2015)

That Kid in the Shelby Ad has a righteous hairdo!
Cosmo Kramer esque or Boris Karloff Frankenstein noggin shaped! 
Supreme hairdo to  perfectly match that Airflow Supreme! [emoji12]


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> The Toolbox saddle is interesting on the Aerocycle.




I thought so too.
If you showed up with a toolbox Troxel on your Aerocycle, everybody would tell you that it was the wrong saddle for that bike.
Well, here's an ad from Febuary 1936 that shows an Aerocycle with a toolbox Troxel saddle on it.


----------



## DonChristie (May 1, 2015)

You know your right, Marty! It is a glimpse into how these great old bikes looked new. I somehow missed this thread. Great old ads here! Thanks! These seem way better than the ads i breeze over on ebay!


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2015)

Thanks, Don.
I thought the Jiffy stand ad was ground breaking for all the drop stand guys who are tired of having their bikes fall over. Or for the guys who are tired of having the drop stand guys bikes fall over on to their pride and joy.
That ad is from 1935!
So there's no excuse for not having a side stand on your bike. They were available long before most of the bikes were manufactured. It's not a crime to put a side stand on your bike.


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2015)

Here's a few from 1941.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSaint (May 2, 2015)

Great posting with all of these ads Marty!

Here is one I found.... imagine wheeling away with Streamline locomotives on the tracks with your Streamliner?!?


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 8, 2016)

Always liked this thread.
Here's a Shelby as a contest prize from Collier's July 1939.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 8, 2016)

And a contest from July 1938 Saturday Evening Post.

 View attachment 283774


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's an ad for a chainguard from May 1949. I've seen this aftermarket guard on here a few times listed as pre war. This ad seems to indicate it was introduced in 49.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 8, 2016)

And a favorite Morrow ad from October 1938 about a young man who rode his Elgin Robin across the US.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's a Columbia and a McGregor sportswear ad from a November 1955 issue of Boys' Life.


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 12, 2016)

Advertisement from June 26, 1929 for the Cycle trades of America promoting cycling.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2016)

A few from December 1934.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 13, 2016)

Glad this came up I'd missed it. Would love to see anything on a 36 Shelby Cadillac. Rick


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2016)

Some 1941 ads.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 14, 2016)

WWII New Departure Coaster Brake Ad.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 16, 2016)

A 1940 Schwinn ad.




Some more bikes offered as contest prizes in 1938.

 



Here's other contest prizes from November 1936.

 



View attachment 286654


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 16, 2016)

Hmmm...


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 17, 2016)

A Silver King Flo-cycle ad from November 1936.



And another SK ad from 37.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2016)

October 1938.


----------



## morton (Feb 25, 2016)

Some nice prices here!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 27, 2016)

1949 Mercury ad.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 28, 2016)

Some 1947 ads.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 29, 2016)

May 1949 ads.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 29, 2016)

Some October 1938 ads.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2016)

November 1947 ads.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2016)

That Mead has the chain ring on the opposite side?!?!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2016)

For the left footed rider!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2016)

The Ranger looks right if you hold up to a mirror, but then the Ranger script is backwards. 

Some brochure covers. The complete brochures are posted on my albums page.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2019)

I just received this Hot Rod accessory noise maker, and I got a kick out of the literature that came with it.






More enthusiasm than anything since the A bomb.
You’ve got to love that!
 Lol!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone ever seen a 1960's middle weight Schwinn with a stick shift?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2022)

Great Thread!!!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 9, 2022)

Here are some from 1944 and 1945.  Clipped from Boy's Life.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2022)

Pretty girl on a stained Silver King!   Sorry it is still in plastic!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

1916 Miami


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

A cornucopia of 1919 advertisements for your enjoyment.

From Boy's Life (The Boy Scout's Magazine)


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

1924 Mead


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2022)

Young Americans Birthright - love that first paragraph - Great marketing…


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Young Americans Birthright - love that first paragraph - Great marketing…



they did draw a line in the sand.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

Some from 1914.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 16, 2022)

1917


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2022)




----------

